# Now this is a Lemo I would drive



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

While searching for a yellow 59 impala convertible I found these two and thought you all would enjoy them.



















Not a Lemo but what a waste of a classic

















Having fun as always

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

That last pic of the Mopar looks like a band of hippies or gypsies bought it for cheap and turned it into a motorhome :jest: :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What a away to screw up a Superbird. Wonder if the wing is intact? :freak: rr


----------

